# Hiding the air conditioner compressor



## johnnie707 (May 5, 2010)

Hello,

We just moved in and have a courtyard villa. We would like to have some screening around the air conditioning compressor on concrete in the courtyard. What have some of you used?


----------



## Stedman (Jun 4, 2006)

what else is around the unit? you're going to want to try to make it blend in with its surroundings while not restricting the airflow to the condenser.

stand way back and take a picture of the unit and i'm sure we can come up with something to suit the application.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

One word......Ligustrums

They grow fast, make nice smelling flowers and are easy to hedge and prune.


----------



## charlie1776 (Jan 19, 2011)

Speaking as an AC mechanic: "NO HOLLY BUSHES, YUCKA PLANT, OR ANY OTHER POINTY PLANTS!" I add $50.00 dollars for landscaping when people do that.


----------

